# Electric Bass Circuit / New Memberships are Available



## Tom Patrick (Apr 16, 2005)

We are a small boat (14 feet or shorter) electric motor only, bass fishing club based in the Dayton area. We are accepting new members for the upcoming 2007 tournament season. Last season we averaged 17 boats per tournament, we would like to average 20+ boats per tournament.

If interested, visit Electric Bass Circuit

For potential new members, we recommend reading the following pages:
About Us
Membership Information
Rules and Regulations
Points
Tournament Schedule

Take your time and visit all 29 pages plus our Message Board. If you have 
additional questions, logon to our Chat Room, Saturday evening @ 8:00 P.M

-Tom


----------



## BlueWater (Feb 13, 2005)

Tom, 

I may be interested in joining. I have a Fly Fishing Personal Pontoon boat that is 9' long and it only fits one person. I have a trolling motor for it and it also has oars. I would have to figure out how to install a livewell. Would I be able to fish the tournaments solo?

You can go to my photo album to see my boat.

Thanks, 

BlueWater


----------



## Tom Patrick (Apr 16, 2005)

Bluewater, you sure can fish our tournaments. We have livewell information posted on our About Us  page. Almost anything you want to know about our tournaments can be found throughout our Web site. If you have additional questions, feel free to post on our Message Board, or logon to our Chat Room this Saturday @ 8:00 P.M.

Tight Lines,
-Tom


----------



## BlueWater (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanks for the info. If the lake rents Jon Boats, could I use one of those for the tourney? This might help with my livewell placement issue.

Also, could I be a member and fish only 2-4 Tournaments a year?

Thanks,

BlueWater


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Dang gone. Sounds like my 14 foot tracker would be perfect! I wish you were a catfisherman!!!!!! 

Good luck this year. I really love seeing a circut like this. I hope you guys keep succeeding!


----------



## Tom Patrick (Apr 16, 2005)

BlueWater,

Once you become a member you can fish one, or all twelve tournaments. To qualify for the Classic, teams must fish a minimum of five tournaments.


Using a rental boat would be okay, but I dont think there are boat rental facilities at any of our tournament launch sites. Hopefully you will be able to resolve your boat issue so you can enter our tournaments.


H2O Mellon, your 14 foot Tracker would be perfect! I dont think Old Whiskers would care if you used that Tracker to go after Largemouth.


-Tom


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

I have fished this circuit for the last 2 years. Only fish a few of the lakes because my schedule is hectic. It is a great club and the guys in it are super nice and great to fish with.
I am hoping to fish it again this year and hoping to fish a few more than one or two tourneys. Great Circuit and great people and I believe 100% payout. Now that is what it is all about.


----------

